# arts3.5.4

## tuxianer

Hi zusammen,

ich habe da ein Problem habe gerade das Update am laufen das kde 3.5.4, es ist noch nicht fertig !! aber ich will ja weiter arbeiten, jetzt ist es nur das ich beim starten von Kde die Meldung bekomme, das KCMinit einen fehler hat und artsd nicht amgeschmiert sei.

Wo kann das Problem liegen, bzw. zu welchem Paket zählt KCMinit, ich nutze keine Split Euilds !!!

Danke für Hilfe

MfG

----------

## deejay

Kann sein, dass sich da jetzt irgendwas in die quere kommt, so etwas ähnlich

hatte ich glaube auch mal. Warte mal ab, bis KDE fertig ist, dann sollte wohl alles

funktionieren.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tuxianer

Hi, also KDE ist fertig aber artsd setzt sich immer noch vor die Wand was kann ich da nun tun????

Eine ne idee ?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Brauchst du überhaupt artsd?

Wenn deine Karte Hardware Mixing kann, dann kannst du es killen.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

revdep-rebuild ausgeführt? KDE neu gestartet?

----------

## tuxianer

revdep-rebuild ist gerade dabei.. dauert was ich hoffe das klappt dann jetzt 

 :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke schon mal 

MfG

----------

## tost

Ich bin auf esound umgestiegen, weil mir die ganzen arts-Useflags doch recht sperrig vorkamen und meiner Ansicht nach das System enorm vergrößern.

Leider ist esound recht alt aber bei mir funktioniert es soweit gut

Alsa und dmix (Gentoo-Wiki) helfen dir vielleicht auch noch weiter.

Dann kannst du auf arts verzichten, wenn er dir nur Fehler bringt.

----------

## tuxianer

Hi, 

ich habe ja auch ALSA laufen, es ist nur eben ich hätte auch gerne KDE Sound, und ein revdep-rebuild hat ja schon was zu tage gefördert deswegen nur da gibt es noch ein Problem ( siehe meinen Thread "libquicktime mag nicht mehr")

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn kdelibs mit arts übersetzt, den Rest aber ohne kannst du auch Systemsound haben.

Dann einfach im Kontrollcenter einstellen, welcher Player verwendet werden soll.

Tobi

----------

## tuxianer

Mmh das klingt interessant, könntest du das mal was genauer beschreiben was ich da machen müsste, deine Idee ist mit klar ...

MfG

----------

## XMath

Hi,

du setzt einfach in make.conf USE auf -arts, aber in package.use wiederum kdelibs auf arts.

Ganz easy eigentlich.

----------

## tuxianer

Ehm ja also danke für den super tipp, aber das war mir klar mit " die grund idee habe ich verstanden" ich meinte mehr das was danach noch kommt.

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Danach gehst du ins Kontrollzentrum und stellst als Soundplayer für deine Systemsounds einen beliebigen Player ein...

Tobi

----------

## tuxianer

Grüße euch,

also ich habe jetzt mal ein Downgrade gemacht, in der Hoffung, das ich arts nun wieder ans laufen bekommen würde. Fehlanzeige, also wäre es möglich das mir einer mal die Möglichkeiten nieder schreibt, die ich habe um arts wieder ans laufen zu bekommen !!! BITTE NICHT DAS ERSETZEN DURCH EINEN ANDEREN SOUNDPLAYER  :Wink:  .. wäre super wenn das ginge. Ich versuche mal ein erneutes revdep-rebuild mal sehen was das bringt !

MfG und danke

----------

## tuxianer

Kann mir keiner eine kleine Kollegtion an Lösungen machen ??? 

Das wäre echt super  :Wink:  ??

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Gib uns bitte mal den genauen Wortlaut, und wann und wo die Meldung kommt.

Tobi

----------

## tuxianer

Beim Starten von KDE also wenn die Oberfläche geladen ist ( ebenfalls wenn ich von Kontrollzentrum aus starte), kommt :" Das Rogramm Soundserver (artsd) ist abgestürzt und hat das Signal 11 (SIGSEGV) veranlasst ".

Danach kommt noch wo ich das Posten soll etc. und das Dieser fehler oft mit einem Programmier fehler zu tun haben kann, allerdings müsste dieser Fehler dann in allen arts versionen sein weil es keine mehr tut  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Starte artsd mal aus der Konsole, evtl findest du da mehr Infos.

Lass mal revdep-rebuild durchlaufen.

Tobi

----------

## deejay

Moin,

das ist dann wohl ein Hinweis dafür, das arts nicht läuft ^^

Also, ich kann nur sagen, dass arts3.5.4 bestens funktioniert. Hatte erst ein Problem beim kompilieren, aber

dass hat sich schnell von selbst glöst.

Ich wüsste auch nicht warum man bei KDE auf arts verzichten sollte. Hat mir noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Hast du arts in den Use-Flags? Ist KDE auch mit dem arts useflag kompiliert?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tuxianer

Also ein revdep-rebuild läuft durch und macht nix, halt eben sehr viel  :Wink: 

@deejay

arts ist nicht als USE-Flag eingetragen, allerdings auch nicht ausgeschlossen.. soll ich es mal fest in die /etc/make.conf eintragen ich weiss nicht ob das den großen Unterschied macht.

Wie sehen den eine USE-Flags aus. ?

MfG

----------

## deejay

Also, ich würde es eintragen, macht schon einen Unterschied.

Mach vorher mal ein emerge -pv kdelibs und poste mal die Ausgabe...

Und dann einmal mit gesetztem arts useflag...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tuxianer

Also emerge -pv kde sagt :

```

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis xine xinerama -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts berkdb kdeenablefinal sdl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r4] USE="arts kdeenablefinal ssl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts imlib kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -debug -gphoto2 -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -doc -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -snmp" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kig-scripting" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

```

wenn ich die Flag setzte :

```

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis xine xinerama -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts berkdb kdeenablefinal sdl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r4] USE="arts kdeenablefinal ssl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts imlib kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -debug -gphoto2 -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -doc -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -snmp" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kig-scripting" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

```

Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Sollte aber schon einen Sinn haben, Use-Flags zu setzten ^^

Ansonsten bräuchte man die ja gar nicht  :Wink:  Mag sein, dass arts ein Standard Use-Flag ist, und eh gesetzt ist, außer

man setzt -arts in die USEflags. Sollte aber nicht überall so ein.

Also wie gesagt, arts3.5.4 funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich habe bei mir das komplette KDE3.5.4 mit dem eh schon immer

gesetzten arts USEflag kompiliert und es läuft reibungslos  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tuxianer

Das stimmt mich ja froh, das es bei dir alles klappt, nur wirklich eine Lösung bringt das gerade nicht für mich mit, wenn ich das mal so beiläufig erwähnen darf.

Ich rekompiliere das mal, und dann schaue ich nochmal was er sagt.....

wenn aber einer noch ne Idee hat wäre es nett wenn er sich meldet !

MfG

----------

## deejay

Ich meinte damit, dass du vielleicht nochmal mit einem gesetzten arts USEFlag kompilieren könntest. Also doch ein kleiner Lösungsansatz ^^

Was sagt denn ein emerge --newuse -Dup world nachdem du arts eingetragen hast?

----------

## tuxianer

Also bei sagt emerge -uvDp --newuse world mit gesetztem arts:

```

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r4] USE="arts kdeenablefinal ssl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis xine xinerama -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts berkdb kdeenablefinal sdl xinerama xmms -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -doc -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kig-scripting" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.4 [3.5.3] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.8.4  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

```

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann hau mal rein, und meld dich dann, wenn es durchgelaufen ist  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## deejay

Ich würd sagen, da sind noch ein paar alte KDE Pakete mit drauf, oder?

Mach doch mal ein Worldupdate und dann schaumal, ob der Fehler immer noch kommt.

```
emerge --newuse -Du world
```

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tuxianer

Das mit dem alten Kde ist halb richtig, bei mir läuft gerade emerge -ev world ( wegen gcc update auf 3.4.6) deswegen, gerade wird auch kde mit geupdatet, das dauert noch ein bisschen  :Wink: .... 

Aber ich werde es dann nochmal neu bauen, und mir dann ansehen ob es klappt.. melde mich wieder, wenn ihr noch neue Ideen habt oder bekannte bugs zu sowas danke ich schon mal für Hilfe

MfG

----------

## deejay

Was heisst neue Ideen?

Ich würd sagen, warte erstmal ab bis alles komplett kompiliert ist. Noch sind ein paar KDE Versionen gemischt, und das wird auch der Grund sein, warum einiges nicht funktioniert. Also immer eins nach dem anderen. Emerge durchlaufen lassen, und wenn alles fertig ist, auch keine KDE3.5.3 Pakete mehr drauf hast, dann sollte auch arts3.5.4 funktionieren.

----------

